# can anyone look up my puppy in abda?



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

i got my boy like 2 months ago and am still waiting on the paperwork to come back. his registered number is 12749AP-86L



can anyone look this up with there subscription on adba?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

i waited 6 months for papers once!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Nothing dude, sorry. Are you sure you typed the right ID?


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

SEO said:


> Nothing dude, sorry. Are you sure you typed the right ID?


yah. see thats the thing... another friend said he looked it up and came back with nothing. is it possible the papers could be fakes or something? or something else could be going on? cause i am sure the registration number is good.

the sire is: "zues iudiciani" #11156AP-23

the dam is: "blue girl" #10470AP-05

my puppy is: iudiciani's "e" #12749AP-86L


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Vkyzbb said:


> yah. see thats the thing... another friend said he looked it up and came back with nothing. is it possible the papers could be fakes or something? or something else could be going on? cause i am sure the registration number is good.
> 
> the sire is: "zues iudiciani" #11156AP-23
> 
> ...


Well I am looking in Peds Online and I did not find anyone of the 3 ID #. It doesnt mean that they are fake. It could be that the simply were not posted in Peds Online. You can call the ADBA. The number is on the website.

Here you go.
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

SEO said:


> Well I am looking in Peds Online and I did not find anyone of the 3 ID #. It doesnt mean that they are fake. It could be that the simply were not posted in Peds Online. You can call the ADBA. The number is on the website.
> 
> Here you go.
> American Dog Breeders Association


why would it not be posted on the online thing though?... ill definitely try and call next time they are open. but its kinda frustrating hearing all this stuff about his bloodline and then not being able to make straight sense of it. heh, thanks for the help though!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude take apic of your papers and post it i can tell you from the look!
the numbers sound rightbut the names are of looking is there a name in front of blue girl? if you need help call Adam bullock at the adba he is a good guy and always willing to help!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what blood line do they say he is?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Vkyzbb said:


> why would it not be posted on the online thing though?... ill definitely try and call next time they are open. but its kinda frustrating hearing all this stuff about his bloodline and then not being able to make straight sense of it. heh, thanks for the help though!


Dude, take it easy. Peds Online is a private forum. If you pay, you get to post. Not everyone has an account there. If your pup is not there or you can not get a ped, please still love him. It is not his fault and he still loves you as his master and pack leader, he trusts you.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> dude take apic of your papers and post it i can tell you from the look!
> the numbers sound rightbut the names are of looking is there a name in front of blue girl? if you need help call Adam bullock at the adba he is a good guy and always willing to help!


im not gonna be able to take a picture. but im pretty sure there real paperwork because the seal on the papers is pressed and raised. and the name in front of blue girl is "iudiciani's"


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> what blood line do they say he is?


they said he was pure razors and gotti. which makes sense cause the dad was huge and the mom was short and stocky. so they fit the profiles but i want to see the bloodlines.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

SEO said:


> Dude, take it easy. Peds Online is a private forum. If you pay, you get to post. Not everyone has an account there. If your pup is not there or you can not get a ped, please still love him. It is not his fault and he still loves you as his master and pack leader, he trusts you.


no doubt. i didnt even care about getting papers. but now that i got them i would like to find out more about the papers


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

Vkyzbb said:


> the sire is: "zues iudiciani" #11156AP-23
> 
> the dam is: "blue girl" #10470AP-05
> 
> my puppy is: iudiciani's "e" #12749AP-86L


can you re-look up the number on my puppy? because i called today and they said that everything was active for ADBA starting today. SEO can you let me know whats up?


----------

